

The shaky foundation of world economics - raz32dust
https://www.quora.com/Currencies/What-is-the-economics-behind-printing-of-currency/answer/Nitin-Gupta-14

======
raz32dust
Related youtube video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP7L8bw5QF4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP7L8bw5QF4)

